# Regla digital con precision de un milimetro



## tadeo (Feb 18, 2009)

Les mando un saludo muy cordial a todos los miembros de este foro.
En una de mis clases me encargaron hacer una regla digital, que pueda medir de 0 hasta 9.9, que mi idea es usar 2 optointerruptores, 2 contadores 192 para mandar la señal ya sea ascendente o descendente, 2 decodificadores y 2 displays. Estaba pensando usar un GAL para progarmarlo de forma que al "leer" la regla, entienda si va ascendiendo o descendiendo, esto seria acomodando los optointerruptores de forma que al cruzar las lineas de la regla se "lea" un codigo gray. Lo que queria saber es si saben de alguna otra forma para detectar la direccion de la regla, sin necesidad de programar, o si tienen una idea mejor a la mia para realizar este proyecto.
De antemano muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 18, 2009)

Léete este post sobre el mismo tema
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f12/diseno-sensor-desplazamiento-resolucion-0-1mm-6482/

Existe un post de control de iluminación en una habitación en el que figura un contador Up / Dawn con entrada mediante 2 opto-aisladores que detecta el sentido de avance o retroceso de las marcas de la regla


----------



## pepechip (Feb 19, 2009)

Puedes utilizar el raton del PC para medir, ademas te detectara distancias inferiores al milimetro, con lo que la parte de mecanica ya la tendrias solucionada.


----------



## jonarojas (Feb 4, 2010)

hola a mi me encargaron hacer una regla digital con presición de medio centimetro y debe de medir 30 centimetros de largo aplicando los encoders. me pidieron que usara fototransistores y un contador. Alguna idea de como hacerlo?


----------



## mecanica18 (Feb 5, 2010)

jonarojas dijo:


> hola a mi me encargaron hacer una regla digital con presición de medio centimetro y debe de medir 30 centimetros de largo aplicando los encoders. me pidieron que usara fototransistores y un contador. Alguna idea de como hacerlo?


estas en fime, llevas ed2 con uriel y es el segundo proyecto?jeje.


----------

